

Show HN: Most mentioned movies on HN - raimonds
http://www.hnstore.co/movies.html

======
RivieraKid
Opinions on some of the movies from the list I've seen:

 _Idiocracy_ – Basically an ordinary comedy, with an above average plot, but
overall nothing _that_ special or interesting. Overrated.

 _Fight Club_ – One of my favourite movies, perhaps in my top 10. Really loved
it.

 _The Game_ – Another great movie from David Fincher, I love the mysterious
atmosphere of his movies.

 _The Man From Earth._ – Huge disappointment, I never understood why people
like this movie. It's basically one guy telling a predictable and boring
story. One of the most overrated movies ever. (I mean overrated in subjective
sense obviously.)

 _Traffic_ – One of the best movies about drugs and organized crime.

 _Inception_ – Above average but overrated, logically inconsistent, nothing
really special about this movie. _The Cell_ is another movie where people
enter someone else's dreams and even though it has only 6.2 on IMDB, I think I
enjoyed it more. The depictions of the dreams were definitely more creative
and looked more dreamy.

Of the top of my head I would recommend these:

* Something from David Lynch – Lost Highway, Blue Velvet or Mullholland Drive.

* Requiem for Dream

* Evil (2003)

* Sin City

* Crank – not very known, but wow, this is the best action movie ever.

* Elite squad – another great action movie, very realistic, borderline documentary.

~~~
MichaelGG
Do you have any comments on _Mullholland Drive_? Perhaps I'm showing off my
shallowness here, but that movie just seemed to be mostly random scenes, under
the guise of being deep.

~~~
pimeys
I need to watch Lynch movies a couple of times to understand them. The first
round goes with just an excitement about the themes, the atmosphere, the
music. On the second round I got more pieces together and the movie finally
hits me on the third watch.

Good examples are Mulholland Drive, a movie about dreams and reality. And Lost
Highway, a movie about denial and jealousy.

------
tptacek
a. We seem to have pretty bad (or at least predictable) taste in movies.

b. The list is missing the two most important movies to HN: The Shawshank
Redemption, which is about how you're never going to close funding until you
give up on ever closing funding, and Ghostbusters, the greatest startup movie
of all time.

~~~
aw3c2
HN is not a movie community so it seems rather pointless anyways (cue "HN is
always negative comments"). Seems like a cheap way to grab amazon affiliate
money and I find that unethical.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
That's funny, because a few weeks ago somebody did the same exact thing but
with books and no affiliate links. All the comments were about how he should
add affiliate links, and that HN appreciates projects which make money.

~~~
raimonds
I think you mean this discussion
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5485653>. It's about the same project
actually. It didn't have affiliated links then.

Full disclosure: I'm the author.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
That's brilliant. :D Perfect example of HN's contrarian nature. Looks like the
commenters will never be happy, so keep the affiliate links and hopefully get
a beer out of it at minimum.

~~~
aw3c2
HN is a broad community. If you use some kind of average or "what is the top
most voted post" as your "what is HN's verdict" you will get different results
every time.

It would be boring and a giant circle-jerk if every member had the same
opinion. What would we discuss then?

------
astar
Hmm, this doesn't seem very accurate... Tron has 360 mentions:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=tron&s...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=tron&start=0)

Some of them are split between "Tron" and "Tron: Legacy" so parsing this
correctly isn't totally easy.

And don't you think "Star Wars" would have been talked about here at least
once?

~~~
raimonds
Agree. This is just an index of links to IMDB from stories and comments. I
couldn't come up with anything better/more accurate.

~~~
rquantz
Ah, that explains it. I couldn't believe Star Wars wasn't on the list. But
nobody needs to link to Star Wars. It seems this only works for the middle
tier of movie mentions. Anything that's really common currency will be missed.

~~~
_delirium
I agree, though I can't think of a good way to fix it due to ambiguity in film
names that aren't explicitly marked with "this is a film name".

With relatively unique names like Star Wars you could match the names as text
strings. But that would lead to over-counting films like "Brazil" whose names
are also names of other things.

------
mindcrime
No _Glengarry Glen Ross_?

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=glengarry](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=glengarry)

~~~
themckman
I ended up watching that movie on Netflix after reading some article about the
Alec Baldwin speech popped up here on HN. Fantastic movie and fantastic cast.
Highly recommended.

------
olegp
It was funny to see the movie "Riot On!" on the list about the first start up
I worked for. Here's the trailer: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQwoLYcbVmg>

------
hexonexxon
No hackers the movie? No zerocool? No emmanuel goldstein on his rollerblades
in that terribad NYC nightclub (which sort of actually did exist).

~~~
Cushman
It gets made fun of a lot, but personally I believe Hackers had the most
realistic depiction of what hacking is like _to hackers_ of any movie.
Definitely one of my favorites.

~~~
sp332
That's actually a good insight! It is like that sometimes, just with worse
editing :p Here's an example of some guys hanging out and hacking a fun
project over a couple days. The first video is the introduction, then in the
second video they head to a club to talk things out (and drink :) and the
third video is wrapping up the hacking session and a discussion of why their
little project is crap haha.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccxoig5yAKU&list=SP436FFA...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ccxoig5yAKU&list=SP436FFA740BF3BC52)
With better editing and soundtrack, a montage of this could be right out of
that movie...

------
notatoad
how was this list compiled? by scanning for mentions of words like "primer",
"surrogate", and "brazil"? or just by looking for links to movie pages on IMDB
or amazon? because i imagine the first method would have a lot of false
positives.

~~~
raimonds
> _the first method would have a lot of false positives_

Exactly. So this is just an index of links to movie pages on IMDB.

------
marquis
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088258> needs another mention..

------
__Joker
I don't know what to make of this list. As mentioned in the title these movies
are "mentions", and necessary doesn't mean that they are recommendations.
Having said that if the movies aren't recommendation ( like say, what movie an
entrepreneur must watch? ), does the mere mention of the movie means either
author of comment is influenced by the movie, to use it as a metaphor for
something he is saying or trying to say. In effect, Is a movie name being
dropped in conversation by a HNer the movie might be more likable by you ?

~~~
raimonds
OP here. Good points! The idea is that if something comes up in discussions
often then it's part of our collective memory. Studying and drawing
inspiration from it seems valuable and interesting.

------
jka
I've seen it mentioned a few times on HN, and would highly recommend 'Code
Rush' which is missing from this list; it's a great documentary which covers
Netscape (and more broadly the general bay area culture) around the time that
Microsoft came to dominate with Internet Explorer, and Mozilla was being
prepared for release as an open source project.

------
oacgnol
I'm somewhat bemused that The Social Network isn't on there somehow, despite
the movie's misgivings.

------
huhtenberg
No Sneakers? Hm.

------
nabilt
Cool idea. I always use HN as a starting point for tech purchase. For example,
I'm looking for a NAS and the first thing I'm going to do is search HN to see
what other people are using. I would totally use this if you expanded to other
areas.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback and kind words! There's Stuff [1] page there for all
the different things HNers link to. But as I'm only indexing links there's not
that much data to draw reliable conclusions from. :(

[1] <http://www.hnstore.co/stuff.html>

------
Aaronneyer
I'm disappointed that Hackers isn't on there.

------
jjsz
You should add open source software tools, os's, or like someone said hardware
(NAS, routers, servers, chips, etc.) that are mentioned too. On top of all
these movies that are mentioned here. Great work.

~~~
raimonds
Very good idea! I like it!

------
jermaink
Hi everyone, if you like, you can checkout the social graph among the
characters of some movies at our page <http://moviegalaxies.com> . Enjoy :)

~~~
raimonds
Cool project! Love it!

------
jacquesm
It expected Primer to be in there, but it wasn't.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primer_%28film%29>

~~~
lccarrasco
Isn't it the eleventh?

~~~
jacquesm
Hah! Indeed it is, I mis-spelled it while searching. Thank you.

------
lmm
I'd be interested to see an anime category (it's pretty much all I watch
nowadays :/)

------
bmmayer1
True story: One of the entrepreneurs from Startup.com was my summer camp
counselor.

~~~
huhtenberg
I hope it wasn't the CTO guy.

------
gcv
Does the HN community not talk about Pulp Fiction? This app must be buggy.

~~~
raimonds
Sorry about that. This is just an index of links to IMDB pages. Link to Pulp
Fiction page was mentioned 2 times but both times more than 1 year ago. I do
not show such entries to make TOP items a little bit more varied and current.

------
thinker
Hey OP: I'd like to know if these are also streaming on Netflix :)

~~~
raimonds
Wow, thanks for the idea! Didn't think of it as Netflix is not available in my
country.

------
cmstoken
Hey raimonds, great work. Nice clean use of bootstrap, too.

~~~
raimonds
Many thanks for your kind words! I'm afraid it's _too_ clean as it's almost
vanilla Bootstrap. :)

------
lucb1e
> _The Game_

I just lost it :(

